# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [iTunes] Suppression de fichiers

## afrodje

Bonjour,

Je recherche 2 types de "nettoyage" de la bibliothque, sans supprim musique par musique :

1-Est-ce possible de supprimer, parmi l'ensemble de la bibliothque (ou liste de lecture, intelligente), les lments *dcoch*? Si oui, comment?

2-Est-ce possible de supprimer, parmi l'ensemble de la bibliothque (ou liste de lecture, intelligente), les lments *introuvable* (avec un "!") ? Si oui, comment?

Merci d'avance.

----------

